
Ask HN: Must have gems for Ruby on Rails application? - blohs
I am trying to compile list of must have gems for development, testing and production environment for developing and maintaining Ruby on Rails app.<p>Format: [environment]:[gem]:[short description]<p>Thanks!
======
blohs
test : parallel_tests : ParallelTests splits tests into even groups (by number
of lines or runtime) and runs each group in a single process with its own
database.

------
blohs
development : bullet : Identify and kill n+1 queries, improves performance.

